
Is it just me or past few days we are seeing lot of Echo related news/stories? - mrunal
Amazon Echo marketing team campaign? I also see it in comments. Lot of responses look like canned comments.
======
brudgers
If it's the marketing team, the intern isn't working out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11519090)

------
random28345
something something echo chamber.

